# Cheers to Mountain Electronics!



## a1mu1e (Mar 9, 2015)

*CHEERS to mtnelectronics*

I just received a modded Supfire M6.

It took a while, but the wait was worth it. I just can't express the amazement at the features included that weren't even advertised. First of all, an extremely high quality adjustable, removable lanyard.

Second, GITD paint on the inside rim!! Seriously! And the guy didn't even mention it!

I fully recommend the company, Richard will respond to you often within hours or minutes.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gianetics (May 19, 2015)

Cheers to Richard at Mountain Electronics. this is a great company. i ordered a host/driver/led and i forgot to add a few things. i emailed him and i placed a new order with the remaining items and to place jumpesr on the triple i ordered. he was able to change all this within a day or two saving me time and shipping cost. Also you dont have to wait like dx/fastech/kaidomain/ect. orders get out quickly. he was even out of the gold plated jumpers but still put some regular jumpers on my triple. the only whoops was on my part by not telling him i wanted them in parallel. oh well. they have my business for a long time.


----------



## lemlux (May 20, 2015)

I was just directed to this company in a post where I wanted to find a charger that would handle 1/2 D size NiCads and NimH's. Ordered one today and was impressed with the breadth of Mountain's offerings.


----------



## Bright_Light (May 20, 2015)

Yup, I ordered a charger from them on eBay a while back. Great company.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 20, 2015)

I fully agree. Mtn Electronics is a great company and has a really nice selection of higher end mod components. I've worked directly with Richard on some custom projects (they're coming  just need time to finish them up) and he's always been a pleasure to communicate with.


----------



## User#1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I just had to say I've been dealing with Richard for a few orders over the past few weeks and his site is the only place I will shop for drivers, batteries, and anything else he has that I might need. He has taken great care of me and that means a lot to me. Not to mention he has outstanding products at very good prices. He has helped with orders, made products available that I've inquired about, shipped very fast considering I'm ordering custom parts, and has done nothing but amaze me at how well he operates.

Many of you here I'm sure know this but I had to let everyone know I really can't say enough good things about this guy and his business.

If you are looking for custom components or ready made flashlights do yourself a favor and see if he's got what your looking for.


----------



## sal415 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Second that


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

No question. Has answered any inquiry I have ever had, and promptly. Great customer service that any company should try and emulate.


----------



## KuanR (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Richard is the man when it comes to drivers, batteries and all the DIY stuff


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I had a few questions on batteries with certain lights and he answered my questions in a quick and professional manner. This man could have made some money off of me but was honest and in actuality saved me some time and money. I wont order anywhere else if he has what I need.


----------



## gunga (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

He's awesome. But shoudnt this be in the cheers section?


----------



## sinner-cpf (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

he goes the extra mile, or ten..


----------



## kreisl (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dubois (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*



kreisl said:


> Cheers!!!



Exactly. The OP is in the wrong forum.


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Maybe the wrong place to post this, but what was said is all true.

MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS is my Go-To shop!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I just like the feeling you get from his site. No BS. And not just a bunch of specs copy and pasted from the manufacturer; the extra "personal" feel and explanation on the product pages really helps. A flashaholic selling to flashaholics!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I have only order once from him, but have more to order once I get the money, and was quite pleased with the customer service. Richard worked with me on my xhp50 drop in and was very polite in answering all questions I had. He builds quality stuff and I will be buying a lot more from him since he has a light for just about all my needs. Thanks Richard!


----------



## User#1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*



gunga said:


> He's awesome. But shoudnt this be in the cheers section?



Umm probly but it was late and I didn't see. Guess I could have read the topics a little better but I was tired.

Do you guys n gals put reviews on his site for the products ordered? I don't usually put reviews on places like amazon and whatnot but I felt I'd be doing him a disservice by not letting any future purchasers see what others are saying.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I agree. He has taught me as much or more about batteries than I've learned here. Great person to deal with and probably my only source for batteries and other components from now on. Can't tell you how eager I am to get my custom S3 EDC from him this week.


----------



## Viperbart (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Richard rocks. His products and service are top notch! I have ordered a couple times from him. Excellent customer service!!!


----------



## RMM (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I was alerted to this thread by a friend on "the other forum". Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*



RMM said:


> I was alerted to this thread by a friend on "the other forum". Thank you all for the kind words!



There he is! I browse BLF from time to time but never signed up.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I'll tell you: mtnelectronics made a P60 dropin with a dedomed XP-G2 S2 0D that is the BEST BEST tint I have ever seen from the dedoming process, by far. (It would not be a surprise if Sky Lumen also offered this particular dedomed option). I am looking forward to trying it out on snow this winter. It is that good. It also has a really good user interface that seems, so far, to be reliable. This is the first multi-mode dropin (out of maybe 5) that has worked as is. 

Excellent Customer Service and skillful flashlight building for sure.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

It's always easy to heap praise on somebody when deals go smoothly, but it's another matter to offer that praise after things go belly up.

I was probably the first guy to get the Xtar VP2 charger here on CPF, which I got from M.E.. It was promptly recalled and I got the notification from Lisa (?) who sent out a shipping label and took nice care of me throughout the process. 

While it's a bummer to buy something that gets recalled, it happens and this one was an easy pill to swallow.

Last October, I bought the DQG Tiny Triple light and a pair of Efest 26650s from Richard and M.E. and after 20min., a wire popped off the LED board and I soldered it back on. After 30 seconds, the light started smoking like a chimney and melted the guts inside.

I contacted M.E. immediately and didn't hear back. I contacted them a bit later and still didn't hear back. I then posted a picture and my story in the DQG TT threads here and on BLF and just figured that it was my fault. I also wondered whether I was going to buy another TT down the road.

About a month or two later, I get an email out of the blue from Richard, stating that somebody had shown him my post here and that he wanted to send me a new light and could I send him back the dead one to play with? He had mentioned having an issue with his site's email function and that he wasn't getting emails via M.E.'s web store during the TG period. 

Needless to say, I was happy that the person forwarded the thread to Richard and that Richard wanted to make it right, which he did.

This DQG TT has been perfectly fine and the VP2 is awesome as well.

Chris


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

Hes the only site Ive seen that has the new Samsung 3500's. Ordered a couple cannot wait to try them out.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I have a few orders awaiting fulfillment. Richard and Lisa have been awesome with communcations. Hope to mod some light engines this weekend.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

I have had all great experiences with Mountain Electronics. Richard always answers my questions promptly and they carry stuff that is hard to find elsewhere. I will definitely continue to give them my business.


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

If I was living in the US it would definitely my go-to place for parts and customized stuff....


----------



## TomElf (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: RICHARD @ MOUNTAIN ELECTRONICS. Best service and products available.*

There's been a few attempts to get the best batteries at reasonable prices since 2012 that I know of, but Richard seemed to nail it, with the top cells, and excellent protected versions that he checks and tests himself. Of course cells is only one part of the biz, but all the other offerings are outstanding, and he offers product for whatever level you are at - full modded lights, stock lights, hosts, fully assembled/tested/custom firmware driver, or the low level parts for assembly/programming ourselves. I've been doing multiple orders per month since he started basically, and can't recall any serious problem.


----------



## BigBen (Dec 8, 2015)

*CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

I ordered some Panasonic Protected 18650 3400mAh batteries & storage cases from this company on 12/5/15, order received safe and sound on 12/7/15!!!
Great prices, super fast shipping and outstanding packaging too!

I was curious though as to why the batteries don't specifically say "Panasonic" on them, but after going back and reading their detailed explanation, I completely understand.


Nice work MTN.!!!
BigBen


----------



## sidecross (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

I will second the 'Cheers' for Mountain Electronics!


----------



## mm1987 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

Really good store! Cheers!


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

I'll put in a good word for Mountain Electronics as well. I've ordered from them now on three different occasions and while I never had delivery in two days like BigBen they have all arrived in a very timely manner and also with excellent packaging and the batteries have all been charged to proper storage levels and usually identical. I've found this to be a very reliable company to do business with.


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

Agreed excellent company, always have received my items quicker than expected and just as described. Prices are tough to beat and Richard knows his stuff!


----------



## Exeter354 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

I agree, love Mountain Electronics. Why can't all companies be this good? It's not so hard, is it??


----------



## sidecross (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

Mountain Electronics are the best. I ordered batteries Friday and they are already shipped and USPS tracking has them at my door today or tomorrow. They are a caring business. :twothumbs


----------



## (<V>) (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: CHEERS To Mountain Electronics LLC!*

10/10 experience ordering from mtnelectronics.com
Prompt shipping and delivery
Safe, effective packaging
Top quality bats at rock-bottom prices
Peace of mind ordering from a US business, with fabled customer service, vetted, approved, accountable to and in good standing with the fine folks of the incomparable CPF!


----------

